# i need help fast



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i have tried killing a mouse for my snake 5 time and i hit it really hard against the wall and it won't die and i also threw it against the floor really hard and it still won't die and advice i need a fast reply thanks ~DAN~


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

nvm i got it


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

For future reference, it's best to throw it once and then grasp it right behind the head with the thumb and index finger, then grab the base of the tail with your other hand and pull hard (not too hard, you'll decapitate it). This works very quickly and appears to be much less painful. Carbon dioxide works as well.

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Cervical dislocation as Boomer described is probably one of the fastest most humane methods, as the mouse is dead instantly.....Throwing it against a wall or floor is completely unnessecary. Buy your rodents pre-killed, or place them in a container with some dry-ice (carbon dioxide Boomer mentioned) if you do not have frozen rodents available to you......


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Rodents, including mice and especially rats, totally creep me out. I can't bring myself to handle them long enough to do a 'cervical dislocation'.

I usually drop them in a plastic bag and smack them against something solid.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You shouldn't have seen willard!!!!!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you can orde frozen ones online, or should be able to. I've never had to kill a mouse but if its anything like a rabbut just hold the back of its head and tilt it back while pulling its legs and it will break its neck.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Rodents, including mice and especially rats, totally creep me out. I can't bring myself to handle them long enough to do a 'cervical dislocation'.
> 
> I usually drop them in a plastic bag and smack them against something solid.


 Im with you! I have to do the same thing. They are usually gone in one smack cuz i try to hit a homerun!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> You shouldn't have seen willard!!!!!!!










that movie gave me nightmeres!


----------

